# Full of info about guarding dogs.



## secuono (Jan 22, 2012)

I've found this webpage before, it's full of good info, outdated? Possibly, but I don't think too much has changed other than people and their view of dogs in general. I haven't asked questions about these dogs here mainly because this page answers most of them. 

Take a second to read through it. 
http://www.nal.usda.gov/awic/companimals/guarddogs/guarddogs.htm


Adding another link I found with different info and new breeds I rarely hear being used anymore. 
http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/livestockguard06.html

http://www.great-pyrenees-club-of-southern-ontario.com/livestock-guardian-dogs.html


----------

